# "Cold Toes"



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

I would appreciate some feedback on some porduct that would keep my toes warm. I have 1000 thinselate boots but my toes get cold. When deer hunting I am sitting or standing 95% of the time. Only have a little area to hunt and do not like walking around in circles. Has anyone tried "HotMocs", "Thermo Soles", or other products. Thank you for you recomendations.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

It may sound funny but; what I started using was small chemical hand warmers. I would activate one for each foot and put inside my boot in the toe area before I left the truck. It kept my toes warm for about 7 hours. I started doing this about 5 years ago after I found a store after season that was selling them so cheap I almost bought all they had.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I wear boots like these,They have a thick insert, and don't get cold. Gave up on leather when it gets real cold.These are comfort rated to -40,I've never been in that kinda temp but they haven't failed me yet. And the little hand warmers fit in them pretty good to, but I've never needed them wearing these boots.About $50 a pair.
View attachment 39681


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

dont tie your boots tight.Wear only "one" pair of wool socks.Use a foot powder or spray deodorant to keep ur feet from sweating.

Alot of guys get cold feet and put multiple socks on.It only takes one pair in insulated boots.If you tie the boots to tight circulation is restricted.If your feet sweat they get wet. wet is cold gotta keep them dry.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I wear a pair of lightweight ski socks and a pair of heavy wool socks on top of those. The ski socks are meant to be warm but thin so they don't add much bulk but they help a ton. A lot of the time I'll also put one of the specific toe warmers in between the layers. Hand warmers are thicker than "toe" warmers so I don't like them on my feet.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I wear a pair of wool socks and my 1200 gram Irish Setters. My feet have never gotten cold in those and I sit in a stand 95% of the time as well. If that dont work for you they sell tree stand boots that you can take in your pack then put over your boots when you get in stand.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I work outside and have to do steel toed boots. When it's really cold, or I expect to do a lot of standing/little physical working I do the wool (or wool blend) outer sock over a liner sock. The liner socks wick away moisture and it is the moisture thak makes you cold. I have used the toe warmers (like hand warmers) from time to time as well. Mostly when I'm wearing my un-lined rubber boots, or when I didn't plan (or didn't have good socks clean). They work OK, but a good liner & wool combo are better and cheaper in the long run, at leats for me. 

With that said, the warmest boots I own are a pair of Kamik rubber boots with the felt liner. When it's really cold or the snow is deep I'll sometimes cheat and wear these (not steel toed).


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

my toes also get cold...i wear 1000 gr rockys to hunt and 2000 gr guide gear rubber boots to ice fish and still after 4-5 hrs they start to chill...thin base sock and a decent wool over that just wasnt enough...toasty toes foot warmer has been the answer!!! about a buck per pair but if i wanna icefish all day its a must!!! i dont put them in till about 3-4 hrs out and they easily last the rest of the day!!! i know some will say its a waste of $$$ but they likely are the ones that dont get cold feet like i do...


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

One method is to buy the boot blankets that fit your feet (not tightly), not the boots. Then when you get to your hunt, take your boots off, insert chemical packs, then foot. Supposedly works very well, but limits your walking.
Another way (what I use), but cost a lot more ($200) is to get the Thunderbolt electric socks (the lithium-ion option). You have to cycle them on and off or they get to hot, but they will keep your feet warm all day. They're not the cheap $20 socks that people complain about not working. Also they heat the entire bottom of the feet, not just the toes.


----------



## vizsla1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Anybody use the boot blankets that go over your boots? If so, do they work as advertised. Thinking about getting my wife a pair, as cold feet are her major complaint when out hunting. Thanks.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I use a pir of boot blankets ,,have for the past 8 years and they work for me..My feet sweat very easily and that is what makes my feet cold..Also started using the foot warmers and like that as well...JIM....CL....


----------



## The_Shark (Nov 8, 2007)

I've started using these type the last couple years and they work great.
I take them out before I start walking/driving, but for sitting they've pretty much ended my cold toes. Well worth the $1-2 per pair.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The only two methods I found that worked for me were;
One pair of cotton socks inside my Mickey Mouse boots for driving deer, sneak hunting as well as sitting.
Boot Blankets worn over my 800 gram leather boots for stand hunting.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> dont tie your boots tight.Wear only "one" pair of wool socks.Use a foot powder or spray deodorant to keep ur feet from sweating.
> 
> Alot of guys get cold feet and put multiple socks on.It only takes one pair in insulated boots.If you tie the boots to tight circulation is restricted.If your feet sweat they get wet. wet is cold gotta keep them dry.


This is an excellent old army winter survival trick. You have to start the deodorant several days to have it work properly. Make sure it is the odorless type. Never were cotton. It will keep the moisture and loose its heat keeping capabilities. Wool sock will still keep your feet warm if they get wet.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I have several pairs of BassProShop "Redhead" brand wool socks and in my opinion they are very good socks at a great value.

Like others have said, make sure if you layer them, don't let socks or boots get tight.

They need air space to work properly.


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

The_Shark said:


> I've started using these type the last couple years and they work great.
> I take them out before I start walking/driving, but for sitting they've pretty much ended my cold toes. Well worth the $1-2 per pair.


These work great and they don't hamper you when you walk.


----------



## herefishyfishy (Dec 22, 2010)

Look up "vapor barrier socks" on google or yahoo. You can buy these but I just use bread bags. The bag goes on your foot first, followed by a good wool sock. Your foot will sweat until it is wet enough, and then it will stop. The bag contains the sweat and keeps it from wetting the sock and boot insulation, which makes your feet cold. Also, your feet will sweat all day without the vapor barrier and the water vapor around your foot will work just like sweat on a summer day. It will cool your feet! I get cold feet and hands easily and now I just get cold hands. 25 degrees today, out for 7 hours on the ice and my feet were fine all day. The kicker. Leather uninsulated boots. Not even waterproof. Try the bag on one foot and not the other and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Rocky boot has heated soles for your shoes.. My friend and I bought them $10 each pair.. they do take 8 C's I didn't use them during the first week of gun. He is the guy that sends a text the first hour we get to our stand "My feet are cold I'm walking" This year he said feet were great... I hope they last. I turned mine on for 20 min's and it was warm but then turned them off.. The soles are more comfortable than the original soles... I think my friend found the anwser to his problem..


----------



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I am sure one or a combination of these will work. With this cold spell, ice fishermen will also benefit.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

When you buy socks for wintertime, always buy the socks that has the wool percentage content on the package. Don't just buy the warm looking socks. Those fluffy socks look awfully warm. But if they don't have at least 85% wool in them you're kidding yourself.
Your wintertime boots need to be a size or two larger than you need. And you'll want to wear a thin pair of socks under one or two pair of the thick (at least 85%) wool socks.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I use something similar to these down booties in my sorrel boots that I bought a couple sizes bigger.....goose down will make them sweat....very warm....I got mine when my wife worked for Eddie Bauer for a dollar a pair.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

A lot of great ideas here.

The only thing I would correct is that you'll probably want to try "anti-perspirant," not deodorant. Anti-perspirant prevents sweat. Deodorant only covers the odor caused by perspiration.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

My mistake I thought it was all the same thing.I looked at ours in cabinet they all read "anti perspirant deodorant".


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

No big deal, that was still one of the best ideas for the problem.

I HATE cold feet!


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

http://www.icebreakerinc.com/php/closeout.php
I have a pair of these. Put them on once you get in your stand or blind. When it gets really cold I put the small hand warmers in them. My feet have never been cold while wearing these.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

My feet get cold just sitting in my house!

I use the icebreakers when sitting on stand and they work great. I can wear a pair of lightly insulated boots hiking to a stand, then put the boot covers on when I get there.

Wool socks are a must and most of the time I use a wicking polypro liner under them to get the sweat away from my feet.

I also use the chemical foot warmers when I dont want to carry the boot blankets or if I am wading (I wear boot foot waders) in cold water. When its bitter cold and I am sitting on stand, I will use them both together.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the boot blankets! I walk to the stand in my uninsulated hiking boots. I put them on when i get in the stand. I do have on a wool sock. I use them at the river also for sauger.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

ran into these on the net. thinkin about gettin a pair.
http://safetycentral.com/noname142.html




! gettin me some


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

These are all great ideas...never thought of using deodarant on my feet? They sweat so bad..I bought a pair of 200 dollar ranger boots...they are awesome until my feet sweat..I took them off and checked the liner...i thought I saw standing water in there!!! I need help//


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

fish master said:


> ran into these on the net. thinkin about gettin a pair.
> http://safetycentral.com/noname142.html
> YouTube - Cozy Feet Foot Warmers from Myfootshop.com! gettin me some


Rocky boot has something similar for $10 in Nelsonville at the outlet store that is what I bought.. It works.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I read this thread with interest as I get cold feet very easily. I wear 1,000 grams insulated boots, but after about 2 hours my feet are cold. So cold in fact that I cant sit any longer and must walk to warm up.

During shotgun season I wore a pair of electric socks I picked up at Dicks. I was a bit amused as the new pair looked almost exactly as a pair I bought over 20 years ago. I must admit I was very disappointed as they were virtually worthless (like they were 20 years ago) and my feet got cold in short order.

During the first day of Muzzloader season I tried these








My feet stayed a bit warmer, but at the 2 hour mark my feet were really cold.

Then Monday morning I dawned a pair of plain old bread bags. I put the bags on as suggested right over my bare feet and then followed with a pair of wool socks.


herefishyfishy said:


> Look up "vapor barrier socks" on google or yahoo. You can buy these but I just use bread bags. The bag goes on your foot first, followed by a good wool sock. Your foot will sweat until it is wet enough, and then it will stop. The bag contains the sweat and keeps it from wetting the sock and boot insulation, which makes your feet cold. Also, your feet will sweat all day without the vapor barrier and the water vapor around your foot will work just like sweat on a summer day. It will cool your feet! I get cold feet and hands easily and now I just get cold hands. 25 degrees today, out for 7 hours on the ice and my feet were fine all day. The kicker. Leather uninsulated boots. Not even waterproof. Try the bag on one foot and not the other and see if you notice a difference.


I hate to admit it, but the bread bags worked out really well. I sat almost 4 hours and could have sat longer. I will be saving my bread bags for future hunting trips!

Thanks for the tip!


----------

